# Diesel Engine Lubricant



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

What do others use in there Diesel engines? Is there a big advantage to using synthetic oil? I would just like to see what others think...
2007 GMC 2500HD 6.6L Duramax. 55000 miles. Towing a 325FRE.. 11000 lbs.

Thanks for your imput... Len


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

All Amsoil lubes


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Synthetic anything. Its more expensive but it will not sludge up. Even if you change your oil every 3-5k regular oil will sludge up, not a lot and it varies by design when the oil returns to the pan on how much builds up but only synthetic oil wont. I run it in everything I drive, except the lawn mower since it will fall apart before the engine dies, happens every time.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> What do others use in there Diesel engines? Is there a big advantage to using synthetic oil? I would just like to see what others think...
> 2007 GMC 2500HD 6.6L Duramax. 55000 miles. Towing a 325FRE.. 11000 lbs.
> 
> Thanks for your imput... Len


I have the same truck..I ran dino for the first 10k to help break it in. I now run Shell rotella T synthetic...$19/gall at Wally world. I've got a pretty good relationship with the person who has lots to do with analysis and filtration. They told out of all the oil results they see the Rotella always performs at the top of the heep and if they were to run a diesel oil Rotella would be the oil just based on what they see every day from every manufacturer. Amsoil, Mobil 1 also makes a great oil but you will pay for that stuff. I did run Mobil 1 turbo diesel oil at first but changed to Rotella after talking to this person. I also run mobil 1 filters from Autozone..$12.99 and an FS2500 oil bypass system. Oil does not get changed. Oil analysis is done every 10K, full flow(mobil 1) oil filter changed every 10K, filter solutions filter changed every 10K ($24) and about 1 qt of new oil added. 
33K miles on my LBZ...oil analysis always looks good. I would make sure you do the PCV re-route to get the oil out of the intercooler lines. Also, consider blocking your EGR and a Nicktane Fuel filter setup with a CAT filter mounted in your drivers side rear wheel well.. 
Make sure you change your Allison spin on filter every 5K and check your rear end fluid. I run Transynd synthetic transmission fluid, Mobil 1 synthetic rear end fluid and grease the 11 zerks on the front end with Mobil 1 grease. Lots of good info on dieselplace.com or duramaxforum.com.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I run standard non-synthetic oil in my 7.3 and change every 3K miles. I use full synthetic for gassers and change every 5,000 miles.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We use Amsoil full synthetic motor oil, Fleetguard spin-on filter, and and FS-2500 oil by-pass system. We do oil analysis by Blackstone Labs. Reports have been flawless. Synthetics have better anit-wear properties. We also use the silver bottle of Diesel Kleen at every fill-up. phillip


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

jdpm said:


> We use Amsoil full synthetic motor oil, Fleetguard spin-on filter, and and FS-2500 oil by-pass system. We do oil analysis by Blacksonte Labs. Reports have been flawless. Synthetics have better anit-wear properties. We also use the silver bottle of Diesel Kleen at every fill-up. phillip


Might want to read this about the additives...Diesel Kleen...not what I thought either...neither is Stanadyne, Howe's etc...
I run the Optilube Summer...1c/gallon and the XPD about every 10th fill up. I also run B20 and if no B20 around I throw in a gallon of straight B100...


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

heron said:


> We use Amsoil full synthetic motor oil, Fleetguard spin-on filter, and and FS-2500 oil by-pass system. We do oil analysis by Blacksonte Labs. Reports have been flawless. Synthetics have better anit-wear properties. We also use the silver bottle of Diesel Kleen at every fill-up. phillip


Might want to read this about the additives...Diesel Kleen...not what I thought either...neither is Stanadyne, Howe's etc...
I run the Optilube Summer...1c/gallon and the XPD about every 10th fill up. I also run B20 and if no B20 around I throw in a gallon of straight B100...
[/quote]

Thanks for that info. I have seen that report before. I know the Diesel Kleen is not the best, however, it is certainly better than nothing and beter than some of the others. Plus, is is easily available. So far so good. phillip


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

heron said:


> We use Amsoil full synthetic motor oil, Fleetguard spin-on filter, and and FS-2500 oil by-pass system. We do oil analysis by Blacksonte Labs. Reports have been flawless. Synthetics have better anit-wear properties. We also use the silver bottle of Diesel Kleen at every fill-up. phillip


Might want to read this about the additives...Diesel Kleen...not what I thought either...neither is Stanadyne, Howe's etc...
I run the Optilube Summer...1c/gallon and the XPD about every 10th fill up. I also run B20 and if no B20 around I throw in a gallon of straight B100...
[/quote]

I used to run Diesel Kleen in my 7.3. It did not improve fuel mileage and did not seem to do anything that I could see. After I read about TC-W3 2-stroke oil rated number 7 on that study, I switched to TC-W3. This oil does not improve fuel mileage either, but it sure makes the engine runs quieter. Walmart sells it for $10/gal.

Every four fill-ups I'd add one quart of ATF into diesel fuel to clean fuel systems.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Opti-lube XPD here. Rotella in the engine and a wix oil, fuel and trans filters. Mobil 1 synthetic in the rear.

kevin


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ran valvoline premium blue for 200,000 miles. Just finished doing a test for Citgo motor oil. It was a new synthetic that will be out in fall. I averaged a .3 gain by just using there oil. Now I am switching to Rotella dino with 1 qt of lucas, and then will compare mpg with 2 qts lucas.

I really liked the valvoline and 2 qts of lucas. I would only consume 1 quart of oil in 15000 miles.

Run Mobil 1 oil filters, autozone fuel filters, K&N air filter.

Valvoline 85/140 in rear, Valvoline 75/90 front diff. Full synthetic.

Transfer case, Valvoline atf+4 and 1 qt lucas.

Manual tranny 4 qts of penzoil synchromesh and 2 qts lucas synthetic.

Will be switching to royal purple in the trans and transfer case soon.

I use ford atf type F as a fuel injector cleaner. I have found nothing beats it for cleaning the injectors only. I run a gallon in my 100 gallon tank bi weekly, and have been for 18 months. 100 to 1 ratio

I have been playing with walmart 2 cycle oil as a lube. Seems to quiet the engine. No mpg gains. I run 100 to 1 ratio.

Ran lucas for 100k and got .2 mpg better.

Ran power service for 200k. Got .1 better mpg.

I like doing different tests with products to see if they work.. Just sort a hobby for me. Since I run so many miles I can get results quickly.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I use ford atf type F as a fuel injector cleaner. I have found nothing beats it for cleaning the injectors only. I run a gallon in my 100 gallon tank bi weekly, and have been for 18 months. 100 to 1 ratio


I use ATF for cleaning injectors because I've heard a lot of people using it, but there is no way for me to tell if it truly clean injectors or not....









Are you in same boat? or do you have some way to check out and confirm ATF does clean injectors?


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Ran valvoline premium blue for 200,000 miles. Just finished doing a test for Citgo motor oil. It was a new synthetic that will be out in fall. I averaged a .3 gain by just using there oil. Now I am switching to Rotella dino with 1 qt of lucas, and then will compare mpg with 2 qts lucas.
> 
> I really liked the valvoline and 2 qts of lucas. I would only consume 1 quart of oil in 15000 miles.
> 
> ...


Carey I like all the info you give about diesel stuff. You and your truck make a great test platform for stuff and weather or not it works. I was on powerstroke.org reading some of the reports on fuel additives the one guy broke it down to cost. I cant remember the exact math but he said all the money people are spending on additives to protect there injectors from the ULSD they could pay for a new set of injectors twice. It will extend the life of the injectors but at what cost? How much do you spend in fuel additives. Do you like the lucas products? Every time I go into autozone they try to sell me a pint of fuel injector cleaner and I always think the kid behind the counter as a snake oil sales man......


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I tow alot of trailers that puts me at or over the GCVWR for my truck.

I always top off in Indy because they let us commercial guys buy fuel and pay zero tax.

One round I will put a gallon of atf in my 115 gallon aux tank, next round I use 2 stroke. Been doing the 2 stroke for 2 months now.

Here is my take on atf. About 100k ago I had an injector that was causing my truck to miss, especially cold. I pulled the filter and filled the filter housing with power service. Put 1000 miles on it... No fix. Then done the same and used Lucas... No fix. Called a buddy of mine that has 600k on his original injectors. He told me to do the same except use atf type f. Man within 100 miles my truck was fixed.

The local elkhart chevy dealer tells everyone with a pre emission dmax to run 1 qt of atf per tank. All of the time.

I used to dump a gal in my semi a couple times a year too. It always made the truck run better.

Here is the problem though... If your injectors aint dirty you will not feel anything. So prolly this is why you dont notice anything.

I have an injector sticking right now only on cold starts. I bet it has a cracked tip. When I get home I will figure it out. Right now its not a big deal, its warm out.

Im just saying what works for us guys. I would only add atf once or twice a year.

All lucas products is good stuff. I have used there fuel additive for about 100k.. I liked it. Doesnt quiet the engine as much as 2 stroke does though.

Anyway back to my story. I use fuel additives when im loaded only. When empty I dont run anything. Im kinda with ya.. I have yet to see one that actually saves me money. I just use if for top end lube, and to lube the fuel a bit when Im running heavy.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I put 30000 dollars of fuel in my cummins each year. I spend around 700 a year on additives.

Enough to pay for 1 new injector per year.. So am I saving myself any money? Hard to say... My truck has over 9000 hours on the engine.. Ive had hardly any fuel system troubles.

But yes Im begining too. Prolly before year end I will need a set of injectors.

For a private truck... Who knows. Its your call.

Carey


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I put 30000 dollars of fuel in my cummins each year. I spend around 700 a year on additives.
> 
> Enough to pay for 1 new injector per year.. So am I saving myself any money? Hard to say... My truck has over 9000 hours on the engine.. Ive had hardly any fuel system troubles.
> 
> ...


30,000 a year wow So what is your yearly mileage I guessing 225,000 because you say about 8-10mpg loaded then 18mpg empty.

Have they had any luck getting more guys to haul RV's? I remember you saying they need guys and that they gave you guys 10cents a mile back.

I always love talking to guys about towing at weights and how many miles they tow and I always have to bring you up in the conversation (well I know this guy online) is sort of how it goes.

Duane


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

How much does it cost (parts and labor) to replace a set of fuel injectors on diesel truck?


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

I just check on a set for my 7.3 reman ones were 800 for a set of 8 stage ones. They are supposed to give you about 40-50 more HP. Not sure about labor yet guys online said first time doing there injectors took them about 7hrs. So a good mechanic most likely would do it in half the time. I guessing 400-500 labor for my truck.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Tangooutback said:


> How much does it cost (parts and labor) to replace a set of fuel injectors on diesel truck?


Chevy dmaxes are tough. All of the guys pay around 4000 for a set with labor.

Dodges are about 6-7 hrs, and 285-450 each injector depending on where you get em. Any new emission engine is 600 and up for each injector.

Im working on buying a set out of a wrecked 07. The truck has less than 4k miles. 1000 bucks for the set. A buddy bought it from the auction to part out. Took a corner hit. I have enough miles its time to start carrying a set with me.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Duanesz said:


> I put 30000 dollars of fuel in my cummins each year. I spend around 700 a year on additives.
> 
> Enough to pay for 1 new injector per year.. So am I saving myself any money? Hard to say... My truck has over 9000 hours on the engine.. Ive had hardly any fuel system troubles.
> 
> ...


30,000 a year wow So what is your yearly mileage I guessing 225,000 because you say about 8-10mpg loaded then 18mpg empty.

Have they had any luck getting more guys to haul RV's? I remember you saying they need guys and that they gave you guys 10cents a mile back.

I always love talking to guys about towing at weights and how many miles they tow and I always have to bring you up in the conversation (well I know this guy online) is sort of how it goes.

Duane
[/quote]

No we have learned that there is just going to be a shortage of drivers this year. Guys just arent able to get the loans to buy trucks right now, plus the dot is really coming down on us. Many of the older retired type are leaving because they are just doing this for fun. With the DOT down our necks its been turned into a job. So the old guys are leaving.

Will see what happens after july. Right now we are plugged full of rv's in every yard in elkhart county.

I drive around 175000 miles a year avg.

In 2008 I spent 36000 in fuel since fuel was so high. Last year I spent 26000 and this year looks to be around 30000.

Each week I make a run to the west coast I put in 1000-1200 in fuel. Trips avg 4000-5000 miles. Im out here more than 30 weeks a year at least this year Im gonna be.

Ive put 100,000 on my truck in just 6 months this year. May break 200,000 miles this year. Hard to say.

Every trailer I deliver has been large retirement or live in type 5ers. So whats that tell ya.

Im delivering homes for the soon to be homeless people.

When they know they are gonna lose there house, they go and buy a 5er before there credit goes bad, then let the house go to forclosure or short sale. Its quite a time we live in right now.

Carey


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

I use Shell Rotella synthetic.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I tow alot of trailers that puts me at or over the GCVWR for my truck.
> 
> I always top off in Indy because they let us commercial guys buy fuel and pay zero tax.
> 
> ...


Lots of opinions out there and I've always wondered about the ATF. Talked to quite a few diesel mechanics growing up in a construction family where we had everything from Cummins, Detroit, CAT and more. Most would say the ATF would work but it also would screw up the seals in the injection pumps...?
I like the 2 stroke idea and have used it quite a bit..the 2 stroke is made to be burned...ATF should not burn well without leaving some contamination.

I think the largest issue, especially with an older motor is the ULSD and the lack of lubrication for the injector pumps. Any old or new motor I run either the Opti Lube or I throw a gallon of 100% bio in the tank. You do that in an old motor like my grandfathers 1955 AC HD5(271-non buda) dozer and the motor sounds night and day different. 
I try to run B20 in my Duramax whenever I can. Less BTU's mean slightly less power but if it helps my motor last longer I'm all for it..
I know with at least the Duramax injector issues filtering was the largest issue. I am a fanatic about filtering. Hence why I use FS2500 oil bypass. I knew about that thru the quarry equipment side of things. Any of the loaders fitted with these filter ran 20,000 hr intervals for rebuild rather than 10,000 hr. I've heard of some motors running 4x longer without rebuilds due to the FS2500. 
On my truck I run a primary large Cat 2 micron(soon to be 1 micron) right off the tank under the wheel well, plus I have the stock filter up front which I change only about once every 30K..cut it open, clean as a whistle.


----------

